# Warbirds over Wanaka tour to New Zealand



## ghendren (Dec 7, 2010)

I have been approached by some aviation enthusiasts to organize an escorted tour from the US down to the 2012 Warbirds over Wanaka airshow in New Zealand. I'm researching the viability of such a tour and would be interested in hearing back from anyone who has been to the show, or who may be interested in going down for the next one.
(Warbirds Over Wanaka International Airshow - New Zealand)
The tour would be a 14 day escorted tour of both the North South Islands ,
ending at the 3 day Warbirds airshow. (April 2012)
Looking for feedback.
Thanks, Geoff


----------

